# Forced the pet store route.



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Just thought i'd vent my frustration here as theres nobody home and I need to release !

I've been looking for a pair or possibly three doe kittens to keep my lone rat company after losing her cagemate to PT.

I hear all the time on this and other sites that its better to acquire rats from reputable breeders but it seems so hit and miss that its next to impossible.

After trawling the internet for a couple of days I finally found 2 reasonably local dealers and sent Emails outlining my needs to each.
I recieved a reply from one saying there was a 3 month waiting list and a reply from the other saying none for 2-3 months !

My dilemma is that my lone girlie needs company sooner rather than later and I certainly cant wait 3 months to go the breeder route.

So it looks like sometimes even though it seems the more ethical option to buy from a breeder , the convenience a pet store offers will often win out through necessity.

So its grudgingly off to pets at home at the weekend to try and find my girl some friends. :-\


----------



## sugarrats (Jan 16, 2009)

Were are you located? I'm in Missouri with two healthy litters and a third coming soon.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha thanks but i'm located in Bedford , England. Such a shame , i'd love some beautiful babys from someone who loves rats as much as I do.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Haha thanks but i'm located in Bedford , England. Such a shame , i'd love some beautiful babys from a someone who loves rats as much as I do.


lemme check with Ration and see if she knows of any needy rats


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I emailed Ration1802, and I assume you checked with comis stud in Bedford?

Did you ask if they have any retired older ladies or rescues for your sweet girl?

comis (on here) also posted this in Reputable Breeders

You can send an email to get a list of all NFRS-registered UK breeders with contact details, you would have to ask your own questions to work out if their ethics match yours as you don't have to be inspected or anything to go on the list but I'd say most breeders I'd consider reputable are on there.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She is fast :lol:

It's about 20 mins away from me, I know the village he lives in. No needy rats - although he can try contacting mimi spence in east london to see. email is [email protected]. she's apparently big in the rescue circles although isn't too active in forums. she posts mainly on ad sites and sites who focus on rehoming.

Failing that, http://www.pre-loved.co.uk and pets classifieds (just google that) ALWAYS have oops litters and rats needing rehoming in this area and surrounding areas.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> I emailed Ration1802, and I assume you checked with comis stud in Bedford?
> 
> Did you ask if they have any retired older ladies or rescues for your sweet girl?
> 
> ...


Hi , I recieved the Email from the NFRS register this morning and Comis was one of the ones I contacted. Jem Quarry from comis contacted me within a few hours but won't be having any litters for 2-3 months.
I may contact them again about any retired rattys but to be honest I'd prefer some younger girls as I don't think I could handle losing another girl to old age or illness for a while.

The problem is I am not currently on the road so my options are somewhat limited.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> She is fast :lol:
> 
> It's about 20 mins away from me, I know the village he lives in. No needy rats - although he can try contacting mimi spence in east london to see. email is [email protected]. she's apparently big in the rescue circles although isn't too active in forums. she posts mainly on ad sites and sites who focus on rehoming.
> 
> Failing that, http://www.pre-loved.co.uk and pets classifieds (just google that) ALWAYS have oops litters and rats needing rehoming in this area and surrounding areas.


Thanks lilspaz , your a lil legend ! ;D

I'll give those a try.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Gary, just another thought, try posting on fancy-rats.co.uk to see if they know (by word of mouth) of any rescues/breeders/oops litters in the area. There are lots of people from London and the surrounding areas who could open your options a little bit

Good luck


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks , I registered on there the other day. I'll make a more specific post and have a trawl at recent posts on there.


----------



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

I know there are some rescues looking for homes near oxford at the moment - pm me if you want details 

xx


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Waheeeey ! my problems could be over. I managed to find a breeder about 30 miles from me who has a litter of blue and black dumbo kittens that will be ready in 5 weeks.
Still a bit of a wait but not too bad atall.
Ive reserved on blue and one black so my lone girly will have some new company fairly soon. ;D


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's great news! Did you get sent any pics of the bubs?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I've sent an Email requesting pics so it shouldn't be long before I get a reply.
Ill post them here as soon as I get them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Waheeeey ! my problems could be over. I managed to find a breeder about 30 miles from me who has a litter of blue and black dumbo kittens that will be ready in 5 weeks.
> Still a bit of a wait but not too bad atall.
> Ive reserved on blue and one black so my lone girly will have some new company fairly soon. ;D


Congratulations!!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , I just recieved an Email from the breeder. Her name is Kelly and she seems very friendly and knowledgeable.
She asked me questions about my lone girl and how long I had kept rats for. I also let her know I have a huge cage with plenty of toys and feed my rats a varied and interesting diet so they dont get bored.

She seems more than happy for 2 (maybe 3 now ) of her lovely baby dumbos to come and live with me in 5 weeks or so. Im so excited !

Here are the pictures I recieved of the litter and also the parents. I must say the parents look very healthy indeed.

Litter:









Buck:









Doe:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Minkies and Blacks...awwww!!!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Minkies? she said they were a russian blue. Either way I think they will be beautiful big eared dumbos. She said she will keep me updated with photos throughout their development so I will post them here when I get them


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Minkies? she said they were a russian blue. Either way I think they will be beautiful big eared dumbos. She said she will keep me updated with photos throughout their development so I will post them here when I get them


Hehehe..sorry bad colour monitor at work...the mom is RB. Not sure of the pups...wait until I see them on a regular monitor


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Awwww your new bubs look very cute!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

I know ! I can't wait until she updates me with some pics when their eyes are open and they have just grown fur ;D


----------



## Bootsy (Jan 3, 2009)

Well it looks like it will be worth the wait


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Minkies? she said they were a russian blue. Either way I think they will be beautiful big eared dumbos. She said she will keep me updated with photos throughout their development so I will post them here when I get them


Wow I didn't realize my monitor was quite that bad at work, definitely a gorgeous russian blue


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi , I just recieved some new photos of the babies so thought i'd post them here.

I kinda like the scruffy looking ones !



















Only 3 more weeks or so to go !


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG the ruffly ones look like satins! They have incredibly soft fur. ;D


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah thats what she said they were , my current female Snoogles is a satin too. Im thinking of maybe getting one of each , a light scruffy one and a dark regular one. ;D


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Yeah thats what she said they were , my current female Snoogles is a satin too. Im thinking of maybe getting one of each , a light scruffy one and a dark regular one. ;D


Satins are pretty rare in the US and non-existent in Canada (where I am) for the most part.

do you mind if I drool over your babies? LOL


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha , be my guest. I'd post you one but i'm against mail order pets ! By the time she got there she would be an even rarer variety of satin flat rat.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> Haha , be my guest. I'd post you one but i'm against mail order pets ! By the time she got there she would be an even rarer variety of satin flat rat.


its okay, I will live. We don't have good breeders here so I am "stuck" with my beloved rescues. I just expect a lot of pics of these wee ones growing up kay?


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Of course !


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG!!!! my heart is melting!!!
WOW!!!

SO CUTE!!!!

I miss having 10 little babies squirming on my tummy!!!!


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

Gary26Uk said:


> Hi , I just recieved some new photos of the babies so thought i'd post them here.
> 
> I kinda like the scruffy looking ones !
> 
> ...


I know what your going through... I still have a little under 5 weeks to go befor I get to bring my two girls home


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

Gary26Uk said:


> Hi , I just recieved some new photos of the babies so thought i'd post them here.
> I kinda like the scruffy looking ones !
> Only 3 more weeks or so to go !


The scruffy ones are sooooo cute. And I know how you feel. I cant bring my two new girls home for another 5 weeks. I've dubbed them Raven & Ebby for now. However that could change when I get to know their personalities. Here the are...


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Just thought i'd post the pics I recieved today of my new additions. Still have to wait just under 2 weeks until they are ready but i'm so exited !
To be honest i'm ebbing away from the scruffy ones , I quite like the 2 in the middle !


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I've changed my mind again , that little scruffy one bottom left peering up looks adorable !


----------



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

god they are all so darn cute... i dont know how i would ever pick


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so happy you found some good friends!! They are so cute Im exccited for you!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

and that silent audience in my head goes "aaaaaahhh."


good job, congrats, all the other sayings.


----------



## runrkatm (Jan 21, 2009)

I love the scruffy ones! Its hard to find that fur type around here in NYC (though there is a breeder in Brooklyn that just bred a few with that type). I'm super jealous!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Waheeey ! well today was the day I've been waiting for for 5 weeks. I finally picked up my 2 new additions. Haven't thought of any names yet but they are the cutest ever !
Here are some pics as promised , I took about 20 but their fast little buggers so these are the only half decent ones :


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous babys


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Did you have them reserved or did you decide when you went there then? I can't tell which you chose from previous pics lol.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Did you have them reserved or did you decide when you went there then? I can't tell which you chose from previous pics lol.


Hi , yes I had 2 reserved. I had the pick of 5 baby girls and chose a beautiful Russian blue satin (Bluet) and a regular coat black/brown one (poppy). I can't tell which ones they were from the pics either !
I can't believe how sociable they are compared to the 2 girls I bought previously from a pet shop. They don't seem afraid of me atall and Bluet even fell asleep bruxxing on me yesterday after about 4 hours of them arriving home ;D


----------

